# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Magnetron en het ontwikkelen van borstkanker

## afra1213

Ik wil jullie attenderen dat het nog steeds niet bekend is dat opwarmen 
in de magnatron vooral voor jonge vrouwen en meisjes zeer slecht is en 
dat borstkanker vaak door veel gebruik van de magnatron wordt 
veroorzaakt. Je mag met alles opwarmen in bijvoorbeeld: 
gaskookplaat, oven, pan enz. maar alstublieft niet in de magnatron.

----------


## Raimun

> Ik wil jullie attenderen dat het nog steeds niet bekend is dat opwarmen 
> in de magnatron vooral voor jonge vrouwen en meisjes zeer slecht is en 
> dat borstkanker vaak door veel gebruik van de magnatron wordt 
> veroorzaakt. Je mag met alles opwarmen in bijvoorbeeld: 
> gaskookplaat, oven, pan enz. maar alstublieft niet in de magnatron.


Beste ..."" paniek zaaien "" gebeurt meestal door individuen die ofwel "" baat " hebben bij de ontstane paniek  :Frown: !!! 
Ofwel door deze die meestal geen "benul hebben" waarover ze aan 't praten zijn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## afra1213

Je hoef mij niet te geloven.

Ieder persoon heeft zijn recht om in dit leven zijn eigen keuzes te maken.

Van mij mag je gewoon doorgaan met het gebruik van je magnatron.
Ik heb er geen belang bij of jij het voedsel klaarmaak in de magnatron.

Ik weet zelf echter dat dit niet goed is en ik heb het alleen maar goed met je voor, zonder
een enkel ander belang of bijbedoeling. ik heb er zeker geen belang bij om paniek te veroorzaken. De keuze om te stopen is geheel aan je zelf.

Ik adviseer je om ook mijn andere ervaringen te lezen onder 
Het punt: " oprechtheid van de farmaceutisch bedrijven"
en " wat uw specialist niet weet"

Je kent mij gelukkig niet en ik spreek niet zonder ervaring.

Gr. afra1213

----------


## afra1213

Magnetron nader bekeken. 

Een tien jaar oud bewijs, onderdrukt door Zwitserse rechtbanken, laat zien dat door een magnetron verwarmd voedsel verontrustende veranderingen in het bloed kan veroorzaken. Recentere studies voegen nog meer bewijzen toe dat magnetrons een risico vormen voor de gezondheid. 

Reeds in 1989 deed de Zwitserse voedingsdeskundige Dr. Hans- Ulrich Hertel de verontrustende ontdekking dat het eten van voedsel, gekookt of ontdooid in een magnetron, veranderingen in het bloed veroorzaakt. Het eten van voedsel uit een magnetron kan ook een aanleiding zijn voor het ontstaan van kanker.

Dr. Hertel is jarenlang kritisch gevolgd door de fabrikanten van magnetrons, door het Zwitserse gerecht en door de Zwitserse Vereniging van Dealers van Elektrotechnische apparaten voor huishouden en industrie. In 1994 volgde een vonnis tegen hem dat echter in 1998 nietig werd verklaard omdat het tegen de vrijheid van meningsuiting indruiste.

De magnetronuitvinding dateert uit de Tweede Wereldoorlog. De technologie werd naar de Verenigde Staten gebracht en daar werd de magnetronoven voor huishoudelijk gebruik ontwikkeld. In 1952 bracht Raytheon het apparaat op de markt. De technologie werd gepromoot over de hele wereld zonder dat er onderzoek werd gedaan naar de mogelijke schadelijke effecten. Pas in de jaren zeventig kwamen de eerste rapporten uit die de veiligheid van magnetronvoedsel betwijfelden. Men ontdekte dat de moleculaire structuur van het onderzochte voedsel was vervormd en zwaar was aangetast, terwijl dit bij de structuur van de celwanden bij conventioneel gekookt voedsel niet het geval was. De beschadigde cellen worden een gemakkelijke prooi voor virussen, schimmels en andere micro-organismen. Ook wordt het natuurlijke reparatiemechanisme van de cel verstoord.

De Russen experimenteerden na de Tweede Wereldoorlog ook met de magnetron. 
Zij deden dit in het Radiotechnologisch Instituut in Klinsk, Wit Rusland. Zij constateerden o.a. enorme veranderingen in eiwitbevattend voedsel. Op grond van deze bevinding werden de magnetrons in 1976 in Rusland verboden. Dit verbod werd opgeheven na de Perestrojka.

In 1991 werd bekend dat een patiënte in een ziekenhuis in Oklahoma, in de Verenigde Staten, overleden was door anafylaxie ( het uitblijven van de natuurlijke afweer tegen in het lichaam gebrachte giftige stoffen ) na toediening van een bloedtransfusie, die op lichaamstemperatuur gebracht was door opwarming in de magnetron.*( Journal of Natural Sciences, 1998; 1:2-7 )

Andere onderzoeken tonen aan dat b.v. de Listeria en andere dodelijke bacteriën kunnen overleven in magnetronvoedsel, zelfs als de instructies voor het verwarmen nauwkeurig worden opgevolgd. ( Food Business, 1989; 20:12 )
Het opwarmen van overgebleven voedsel moet als gevaarlijk worden beschouwd.
Een uitbraak van Salmonella werd geconstateerd bij een groep mensen, die het overgebleven vlees van een pick- nick mee naar huis hadden genomen en het later weer opwarmden in de magnetron. ( American Journal of Epidemiology, 1994; 139: 903-9 )
Hieruit kunnen we vaststellen dat voedsel opwarmen in een magnetron geen preventieve bescherming biedt tegen ziektes. Conventionele methodes van voedsel opwarmen doen dat wel.

In door de magnetron verwarmde melk voor babys ontstaat naast een vermindering van antilichamen en afweerfactoren een groot aantal wijzigingen in de aminozuren binnen de eiwitten. Zelfs als verwarming plaatsvindt op een lage temperatuur, 20-50 graden, ontstaat er een vergif. De voedingswaarde van de melkformule wordt erdoor verlaagd.(Pediatrics, 1992; 89:667-9)

Een ander probleem bij het bereiden van voedsel in de magnetron is de verandering van kleur en smaak. Dit heeft de ontwikkeling van voedseladditieven gestimuleerd. 
In de huidige tijd worden kunstmatig kleuren en smaken gecreëerd naar de wensen van de consument. Dat er ook nog zgn. susceptors aan voorverpakt voedsel voor magnetrongebruik worden bevestigd, om het bruinen te bespoedigen, geeft te denken.

Men dient ervan op de hoogte te zijn dat er vluchtige chemische stoffen gebruikt worden bij de verpakking van magnetronvoedsel. Deze stoffen gaan van de verpakking over in het voedsel. We kennen de met wax bestreken zakken waarin brood, hapklare ontbijten en popcorn verpakt worden. Een studie heeft uitgewezen dat 60% van de wax door het voedsel werd opgenomen nadat het voedsel nauwkeurig, volgens de instructies, was bereid. (Food Additives Contaminants, 1994; 11: 79-89)

De PVC plastic folie, die gebruikt wordt bij het koken met de magnetron, laat veel sporen plastic achter in het voedsel. In 1966 werd aanbevolen PVC niet in direct contact met het voedsel te laten komen gedurende het kookproces in de magnetron.

Degene die toch een magnetron moet blijven gebruiken, dient zichzelf te beschermen tegen de straling.

*Controleer de magnetron regelmatig op het lekken van elektromagnetische
straling, vooral bij de deur.
*Open nooit de deur als de oven in gebruik is.
*Sta minstens 90 cm. van de magnetron af. (Dit geldt vooral voor kinderen ) 
*Vermijd het koken van bevroren voedsel en commercieel vervaardigde maaltijden.
Zeker als ze in hun verpakking moeten worden bereid.
*Gebruik in de keuken geen materialen van PVC.
*Zorg ervoor dat kinderen zo weinig mogelijk magnetronvoedsel eten.
*Wees je ervan bewust dat het meeste voedsel in restaurants warm wordt gemaakt 
in grote commerciële magnetronovens.
*Mensen die in restaurants of andere instellingen met magnetrons werken, zullen 
gewaarschuwd moeten worden.


Slotconclusie:
*Gebruik geen magnetron.
*Kook en verwarm geen voedsel in een magnetron.
Weersta de misleidende reclame, die zegt dat de magnetron een
snelle oplossing is voor je drukke leven.
*Magnetronvoedsel beïnvloedt je lichaamsprocessen, wat kan leiden tot 
degeneratie en ziekte.
*Om optimaal te kunnen functioneren heeft het lichaam volwaardig voedsel nodig.


Bron: Frontier magazine,
*Simon Best in Electromagnetic Hazard

----------


## Flogiston

> Dr. Hertel is jarenlang kritisch gevolgd door de fabrikanten van magnetrons, door het Zwitserse gerecht en door de Zwitserse Vereniging van Dealers van Elektrotechnische apparaten voor huishouden en industrie. In 1994 volgde een vonnis tegen hem dat echter in 1998 nietig werd verklaard omdat het tegen de vrijheid van meningsuiting indruiste.


Dat is één mogelijke weergave van wat er gebeurd is.

Een andere mogelijke weergave, die mijns inziens meer recht doet aan de feiten, is de volgende:

Deze heer Hertel voerde een lastercampagne tegen de magnetron. Hij verspreidde klinkklare nonsens, waarmee hij de magnetron zwart maakte. Dat Hertels beweringen de plank volledig missloegen, was eenvoudig aan te tonen. Het was dus geen wonder dat de fabrikanten protesteerden tegen die laster.

De rechter vond eerst dat het inderdaad laster was. Dat is de veroordeling uit 1994 die je noemt.

Later, in 1998, oordeelde een andere rechter dat ieder het recht op meningsuiting heeft; dit kwam alleen doordat er niet een persoon werd belasterd, maar een product.

Het enige dat de rechter heeft gezegd, is dat de heer Hertel onzin mag blijven verspreiden over de magnetron. Dat het onzin is, is voor de rechter niet van belang. Hertel mocht dus onzin blijven verspreiden (want dat is juridisch toegestaan), zolang hij geen personen belasterde.




> Op grond van deze bevinding werden de magnetrons in 1976 in Rusland verboden. Dit verbod werd opgeheven na de Perestrojka.


Er is een heel andere reden voor het opheffen van het verbod na de Perestrojka.

In de communistische tijd was Rusland, met haar verouderde techniek, niet in staat goede magnetrons te maken. Het Russische regime was bang dat de Russen massaal zouden proberen westerse magnetrons te bemachtigen. Dat zou een blamage zijn voor de communistische heilstaat, en het zou slecht zijn voor de eigen economie en goed voor de vijandelijke economie.

Daarom werd dit westerse product verboden.

Na de Perestrojka gingen de grenzen open, en kwam er een einde aan vele van die protectionistische regeltjes.




> In 1991 werd bekend dat een patiënte in een ziekenhuis in Oklahoma, in de Verenigde Staten, overleden was door anafylaxie ( het uitblijven van de natuurlijke afweer tegen in het lichaam gebrachte giftige stoffen ) na toediening van een bloedtransfusie, die op lichaamstemperatuur gebracht was door opwarming in de magnetron.*( Journal of Natural Sciences, 1998; 1:2-7 )


Zoals je in de door jou aangehaalde bron zelf kunt nalezen, was het probleem niet de magnetron zelf, maar de onnauwkeurige opwarming. Die ken je zelf waarschijnlijk ook wel van de opgewarmde pizza of het ontdooide gerecht: de ene plek wordt warmer dan de andere plek.

Dat betekent dat de magnetron geen geschikt apparaat is voor het op temperatuur brengen van bloed - daarvoor is namelijk een heel precieze, gelijkmatige verwarming nodig, en daar is de magnetron nu eenmaal slecht in.

Het probleem was dus uitsluitend, dat delen van het bloed warmer waren geworden dan lichaamstemperatuur - en daarvan gaan de bestanddelen van het bloed kapot - terwijl andere delen van het bloed niet warm genoeg waren geworden.




> Andere onderzoeken tonen aan dat b.v. de Listeria en andere dodelijke bacteriën kunnen overleven in magnetronvoedsel, zelfs als de instructies voor het verwarmen nauwkeurig worden opgevolgd. ( Food Business, 1989; 20:12 )


Klopt. Net als bij voedsel dat wordt verwarmd in een pannetje op het gas.




> Hieruit kunnen we vaststellen dat voedsel opwarmen in een magnetron geen preventieve bescherming biedt tegen ziektes. Conventionele methodes van voedsel opwarmen doen dat wel.


Volgens mij zeggen de diverse instanties iets heel anders.

Voedsel dat is besmet, wordt _niet_ veilig door het te verwarmen. Bij normale, geringe besmetting nog wel - dan dood je de bacteriën door het voedsel te verwarmen. Het maakt niet uit of je het voedsel met de magnetron verwarmt, op het gas, of op een houtvuur - als het maar lang genoeg wordt verwarmd op een voldoend hoge temperatuur.

Voedsel dat ernstiger is besmet, kan _niet_ meer veilig worden gemaakt. Ook niet door het te verwarmen. De verhitting doodt dan wel de bacteriën, maar die bacteriën hebben inmiddels een hoop gifstoffen gemaakt. De meeste bacteriële gifstoffen overleven de verhitting. Daarom blijft eenmaal besmet voedsel gevaarlijk, ook al kook je het bij wijze van spreken een uur lang. Ook hier kun je niet de schuld geven aan de magnetron - besmet voedsel blijft ook gevaarlijk wanneer je het op een andere manier verhit, bijvoorbeeld boven een gaspit, want ook dan blijven de bacteriële gifstoffen aanwezig.




> In door de magnetron verwarmde melk voor babys ontstaat naast een vermindering van antilichamen en afweerfactoren een groot aantal wijzigingen in de aminozuren binnen de eiwitten. Zelfs als verwarming plaatsvindt op een lage temperatuur, 20-50 graden, ontstaat er een vergif. De voedingswaarde van de melkformule wordt erdoor verlaagd.(Pediatrics, 1992; 89:667-9)


Daar heb je gelijk in - je citeert niet voor niets een wetenschappelijk tijdschrift.

Wat je echter vergeet te melden, is het volgende:
- Melk die je in de magnetron opwarmt, verliest een deel van de voedingswaarde.
- Maar melk die je op een gasvuurtje opwarmt, verliest nog meer van de voedingswaarde.




> Een ander probleem bij het bereiden van voedsel in de magnetron is de verandering van kleur en smaak.


Klopt. Kleur en smaak veranderen door het verwarmen.

Om kleur en smaak zoveel mogelijk te behouden, kun je daarom beter een magnetron nemen dan een gaspit. In de magnetron veranderen kleur en smaak namelijk maar een klein beetje. Op een gaspit veranderen kleur en smaak veel meer. Vooral vitaminen blijven in de magnetron aanzienlijk beter behouden dan op de gaspit. Dat is theoretisch prima te verklaren, en voor degenen die liever naar de praktijk kijken dan de theorie te geloven: het is daadwerkelijk in de praktijk gemeten.

Het enige waar je bij de magnetron rekening mee moet houden, is dat het voedsel veel vocht verliest. Dat moet je zien te voorkomen. Dat kan heel makkelijk door het voedsel te bedekken. Zelf leg ik altijd een tweede bord bovenop het bord waarop mijn eten ligt; dat tweede bord ligt omgekeerd. Op die manier verliest mijn voedsel nauwelijks vocht.




> Men dient ervan op de hoogte te zijn dat er vluchtige chemische stoffen gebruikt worden bij de verpakking van magnetronvoedsel.


Dit is al lang achterhaald. Vroeger was dat zo, net als de weekmakers in kinderspeelgoed. Tegenwoordig is dat verboden, en wordt goed getest of de stoffen die nog wel worden gebruikt, geen resten afgeven naar het voedsel.

Overigens geldt dit probleem niet alleen voor magnetronvoedsel, maar voor alle voedsel.




> Controleer de magnetron regelmatig op het lekken van elektromagnetische straling, vooral bij de deur.


Lang geleden zou dit een zinvol advies zijn geweest. Gelukkig zijn al ver voor de eeuwwisseling de eisen veel strenger geworden. Nu is zo'n controle nergens meer voor nodig.




> Open nooit de deur als de oven in gebruik is.


Ook dit is al heel lang achterhaald. In 1970 waren er misschien nog magnetrons die gewoon doorgingen wanneer je de deur opende. Nu niet meer. Doe dus gerust de deur open, de magnetron slaat direct af. Iedereen kan dat zelf proberen door gewoon op het deur-knopje te duwen terwijl de magnetron aan staat.




> Sta minstens 90 cm. van de magnetron af. (Dit geldt vooral voor kinderen )


Onzin - waarom?

Het is veel belangrijker dat kinderen minstens een meter van het _gasfornuis_ vandaan blijven. Dat is heet, en er staan pannen op waar ze direct bij kunnen. Verbranding doordat een kind aan een steelpannetje trekt en de kokende inhoud over zijn gezicht krijgt, dát is het werkelijke probleem - vraag maar na bij een willekeurige EHBO-post.




> Vermijd het koken van bevroren voedsel en commercieel vervaardigde maaltijden.


Dit is onzin.




> Gebruik in de keuken geen materialen van PVC.


Dat klopt. Maar wat heeft dit advies met de magnetron te maken, als ik vragen mag?




> Zorg ervoor dat kinderen zo weinig mogelijk magnetronvoedsel eten.


Eerder andersom. Daar is een goede reden voor - lees verder voor de uitleg.

Zorg ervoor dat kinderen gevarieerd eten, zodat ze voldoende vitamines binnenkrijgen. Als je kinderen door omstandigheden tijdelijk wat te weinig vitamines binnenkrijgen, probeer ze dan juist zoveel mogelijk voedsel te geven dat wel in de magnetron is klaargemaakt.

Vitamines gaan namelijk kapot bij hogere temperaturen.

In de magnetron warmt voedsel snel op; het is dus vrij kort op hogere temperatuur voordat het wordt gegeten. Daardoor blijft het meerendeel van de vitamines behouden.

Op het gasfornuis daarentegen warmt het voedsel veel trager op. Het voedsel is daardoor heel lang op een hoge temperatuur geweest voordat het eindelijk kan worden gegeten. In die tijd zijn bijna alle vitamines kapotgegaan, zodat je behoorlijk arm voedsel overhoudt.




> Wees je ervan bewust dat het meeste voedsel in restaurants warm wordt gemaakt in grote commerciële magnetronovens.


Gelukkig maar!




> Mensen die in restaurants of andere instellingen met magnetrons werken, zullen gewaarschuwd moeten worden.


Waartegen dan?

----------


## christel1

Afra, 
Ik weet niet waar jij je uitleg soms haalt maar ik denk dat je beter geboren was in de Middeleeuwen. Toen bestonden er nog geen medicijnen, bestond er nog geen electriciteit, bestond er nog geen draadloos internet, bestonden er geen micro-golfs, geen hoogspanningskabels, geen gsm's... 
Maar dan had je er wel de nadelen moeten bijnemen ook, een tand werd getrokken zonder verdoving, een beenbreuk, ja dan was je voor heel je leven kreupel, een appendix betekende je dood, een longonsteking idem. Geen narcose, allemaal dus supergezond.. .
Dan was er ook geen tv.... 
Er was wel veel tyfus, TBC, ook al kanker dat noemden ze vroeger de tering, scheurbuik door het gebrek aan vitamines want ja citroenen en appelsienen die hadden we in de meer noordelijke landen nog niet. 
Dus ik zou zeggen, doe je gsm weg, doe je microgolf weg, geen electriciteit meer (oei hoogspanningskabels geven straling af), kweek terug je eigen groenten zonder pesticides, ga naar een bron om water te drinken, ah ja Spa blauw had je laten testen en is dus heel gezond, ja het is belgisch he, gezonder kan niet. En als je nog andere zaken hebt zoals een smartfone, een ipad of iphone of zelfs een gps, een auto, allemaal uit het huis. 
Welcome back in de middeleeuwen dus. Als je eten aan het opwarmen bent in de microgolf dan blijf je daar meestal niet voorstaan maar ga je rustig in je zetel zitten tot dat ding piept dan het warm is.... en dan neem je je eten eruit en ik denk niet dat er dan nog stralingen vrijkomen. 
Christel1

----------


## afra1213

Christel1,

Gisteren hebben wij contact gehad met verzoek om niet op de man te spelen.
Van jou als moderator had ik iets meer respect verwacht en niet dat jij mij belachelijk zou maken door te zeggen dat ik beter kon leven in de middeleeuwen !
Je moet begrijpen dat ik sereus ben !

PS het zou flauw zijn om mijn reactie nu gelijk te verwijderen.

----------


## Flogiston

Als je serieus genomen wilt worden, moet je zelf anderen ook serieus nemen.

Anderen nemen jou serieus door te laten merken dat ze jouw teksten lezen, en door in te gaan op de dingen die je schrijft.

Ik zou het fijn vinden als jij laat merken dat je andermans teksten leest, en als je inhoudelijk in zou gaan op de dingen die een ander schrijft.

----------


## christel1

Ho Afra, hier speel ik niet op de man maar ik spreek als lid en niet als moderator, ik mag dacht ik toch nog mijn eigen opinie hebben ook ? En de verwijzing naar de Middeleeuwen heeft niets te maken met je belachelijk te maken want dan moet je ook reageren op de reactie van Raimun en dat doe je niet... 
Iedereen zijn eigen visie maar je moet weten dat mijn tweelingzus in maart vorig jaar overleden is aan borstkanker en ze is geboren in een generatie waar er van microgolven nog geen sprake was (ik ben 50), ze heel weinig gebruik gemaakt heeft van een microgolf oven en er zeker niet dichtbij is gaan staan. En een groottante van mij is ook overleden op jonge leeftijd aan borstkanker en toen bestonden er zeker nog geen micro golf ovens of zelfs geen tv of gsm, met moeite hadden de mensen toen electriciteit in huis. 
Dus ik speel zeker niet op de man en moderator zijn wil niet zeggen dat ik geen andere opinie als u mag hebben. Als deze posting van een ander lid was gekomen had je dan ook zo gereageerd ? Ik dacht het niet dus, dus discussie hiermee gesloten

----------


## afra1213

Erg voor je zuster en zeker triest.

Maar ik heb "nooit" geschreven dat borstkanker alleen door
een magnetron veroorzaakt wordt, goed lezen is belangrijk

----------


## Flogiston

Strikt genomen klopt dat. Maar je hebt dit topic maar met één doel geschreven: doen voorkomen alsof er een sterk verband bestaat tussen het gebruik van de magnetron en borstkanker.

Zoals je hier hebt kunnen lezen, zijn er geen redenen om ervan uit te gaan dat zo'n verband er daadwerkelijk is.

Overigens - een paar reacties terug beschrijf je wat er in een PB-discussie tussen jou en christel1 is besproken. Maar weet je - die P van PB, die staat ergens voor, die heeft een bepaalde betekenis...

Er zijn forums waar je voor zoiets een ban kunt krijgen. Los daarvan vind ik dat het openbaar maken van de inhoud van een privébericht _not done_ is.

Laatste punt: teruglezend in deze draad zie ik nog een heleboel punten die je tot nu toe hebt genegeerd. Mogen we daarop nog een inhoudelijke reactie verwachten?

----------


## Raimun

Ter overweging.............

_..."".Wanneer de winden van verandering waaien...
bouwen sommigen muren ..
en anderen windmolens ""_ ( Chinese spreuk ) 

Beide aannemers hebben nog volk nodig !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

Raimun, ik vind het zo grappig waar jij altijd je spreuken haalt..... moet er echt om lachen dus. Maar je hebt gelijk hoor.... ik kan je ergens wel volgens. 
Liever windmolens dan dan muren, windmolens leveren nog iets bij aan de maatschappij, muren houden de goeie invloed alleen maar tegen. 
Greetz 
Christel1

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zoals de wind waait, Waait mijn jasje  :Big Grin:  ja Raimund is goed in spreuken...mooi... :Wink: 

Maar de boel raakt hier wat oververhit....dat kan allerlei oorzaken hebben en dat begrijp ik.... :Embarrassment: 

In de Middeleeuwen wil ik niet leven...
Borstkanker is een vreselijke ziekte...
Ik heb ook een Magnetron in huis....

Bedankt Afra1213 dat je ons iets wilde meededelen.... :Big Grin:  ik ga er van uit dat je dit heel goed bedoeld....sommige artikelen lees ik zoals ik een krant zou lezen...informatie is goed om te krijgen maar wij als mensen moeten kritisch zijn en niet alles klakkeloos geloven, toch geloof ik in de oprechtheid van Afra1213...ik hoef er niets mee te doen, ik mag er uit halen wat ik wil en wat ik geloof.... :Embarrassment: 

ik geloof 1 ding....teveel straling is slecht voor ons lijf!!!!  :Big Grin: 

Ik gebruik regelmatig mijn magnetron en ik vindt dat " handig " niet meer weg te denken uit onze huizen, en huishouding.....
ik zal wel opletten met eten opwarmen...natuurlijk zitten er goede tips bij, en de rest is veel onderzoek waard maar wij moeten denken met ons "GEZONDE" verstand....iedereen heeft een mening en dat is goed...fijn zelfs, interessant en boeiend...een verhaal kent twee kanten en het is ieder zijn of haar "WAARHEID" .... :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
einde onderwerp.....

Prettige avond allemaal.....Groeten van mij...Elisa ....

----------


## afra1213

_
Bedankt Afra1213 dat je ons iets wilde meededelen.... ik ga er van uit dat je dit heel goed bedoeld....sommige artikelen lees ik zoals ik een krant zou lezen...informatie is goed om te krijgen maar wij als mensen moeten kritisch zijn en niet alles klakkeloos geloven, toch geloof ik in de oprechtheid van Afra1213...ik hoef er niets mee te doen, ik mag er uit halen wat ik wil en wat ik geloof...._

Zo als je het hierboven heb omschreven is het door mij ook bedoeld !

Elisabeth 9,

Bedankt voor de juiste verwoording.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Afra1213: Graag gedaan...prettig weekend... :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

thanks elisa,
en laten we het aub gezellig houden!

----------


## Flogiston

Helemaal mee eens! Gezellig en respectvol graag!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het is leuk en gezellig hier op MediCity maar soms gebeuren er wel eens dingen waar we over nadenken, en van slag raken, vuur spugen, venijnig en boos zijn, verdriet hebben doordat we dierbaren verliezen, ruzie hebben thuis, of ons zorgen maken om het gezin of andere zaken....en dat is zeer begrijpelijk en menselijk!!!!... :Wink:  en dannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn is de " BEER" los en gaan we tegen elkaar allerlei dingen zeggen.....

Ik kan dat ook "heel" goed....haha  :Big Grin:  maar dat doe ik alleen tegen mensen die mij een oor aannaaien.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

lieve " VRIENDEN" ik wens jullie een hele prettige dag, ik ga er zo vandoor met een auto vol met tassen en een hondenmand en spullen om een weekje bij een vriend te vertoeven..
pas goed op jullie zelf....

Liefs en een dikke knuffel van Elisa..... :Embarrassment: ..

----------

